# Another pink site...



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

As I'm in a dominant/dominant relationship, someone showed me this rather interesting link, however I only browsed through it and dismissed it at first. After reading more however, some stuff is rather... well, interesting... others disturbing, but generally... well, a 'interesting read'...

Taken In Hand



> many naturally dominant men prefer naturally strong, dominant women, because if a woman is obviously strong, the man can relax and not worry that his strength will overwhelm her, just as is the case in reverse.


At least someone got that right! :smthumbup:

Some great articles here such as:
"On being the servant-leader"
On being the servant-leader in my relationship | Taken In Hand
Others I'm a little unsure about...

What you fellas reckon? If you are in a dominant/dominant relationship that is...


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Dude, 

I know I am strong, but I am not a dominant woman, I like to be in charge of many things, I don't know if you can classify this as dominant. 

When I want to buy something, my husband says no, I am like my son when he was four, he liked a toy, mother said no, and he just walked away. Now I am like this when I am shopping with my husband. I don't pout or feel bad, this is me! 

But at home, our daily life is being taken care of by me, my husband doesn't need to worry about paying bills or anything, he just needs to make money and gives his money to me, then plays with his hobby, he does the dishes and laundry, we share duty!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

I don't know whether you are dominant either, heck I don't even know whether the missus and I are even dominant/dominant to be honest I don't even know what we are lol. But yes, we are both very strong (and stubborn) individuals. 

Heh since our reconciliation the missus has now full restored privileges to spend as she sees fit - but I installed a condition in place -> she manages it. Since I don't spend much at all and she has more use for the money I let her take that responsibility, and this way - if we end up with another crazy bill NO WAY can she whine to me about it! xD

It was a good compromise.

I guess sharing duty is good, hence some disagreements I have with that site at first, however during a discussion that I had with the missus... it appeared that she felt like she has been helping me 'keep straight' and keeping me from falling, but felt that I wasn't doing the same for her when she falls - aka, the recent church issue.

I don't know what to think on that really.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

Did you read that article about interdependent couple?

AFEH found it! 

http://www.imaginehopecounseling.com/fullarticles.php?ID=5

A great article!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Hmmm, come to think of it, I may even be underestimating our relationship, we're already halfway there =/
Minus the rage in fights, lack of boundaries (which is currently being built), etc etc

Curious about #1 though, like I mentioned - she felt like she has been helping me 'keep straight' and keeping me from falling, but felt that I wasn't doing the same for her when she falls - aka, the recent church issue. She knows it's wrong to 'play god', but at the same time wants me to remind 'keep her straight', but I feel unequipped to correct her because I'm not a Christian!


----------



## Pandakiss (Oct 29, 2010)

i think both my husband and i are dominate. i tell car mechanics what for, haggle for better deals, and speak up to sales people. 

at home, he runs the show, i keep to going, but i always make sure its ok, like when i wanted cable, he said ok.. i made the call and made sure i was home when the guy was here. i asked him if we could do this cable package or that one, and told him who much it would be.

he gave the ok, if it was to much money, i would have been disapointed but it would have been ok. he is D in the bedroom, and in public im in charge.

for us public and private lives are different.


----------



## greenpearl (Sep 3, 2010)

RandomDude said:


> Hmmm, come to think of it, I may even be underestimating our relationship, we're already halfway there =/
> Minus the rage in fights, lack of boundaries (which is currently being built), etc etc
> 
> Curious about #1 though, like I mentioned - she felt like she has been helping me 'keep straight' and keeping me from falling, but felt that I wasn't doing the same for her when she falls - aka, the recent church issue. She knows it's wrong to 'play god', but at the same time wants me to remind 'keep her straight', but I feel unequipped to correct her because I'm not a Christian!


Dude, living as a Christian is not a bad thing, please don't be too worried about it. God is the symbol of love, Jesus is the symbol of humility, if we do study the Bible thoroughly, we benefit a lot! It is a way of protecting us. It prevents us from getting into trouble! I am not a Christian, but I live according to Bible standards, except SEX!


----------



## RandomDude (Dec 18, 2010)

Heh if her church has any biblical standards in sex I wouldn't have any trouble getting her away from it lol!


----------

